# Floor box



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If it's PVC, you're good to go. I have been made to tar the back sides of galvanized boxes, although I'm certain there was no code citation to back it up.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

It would need to be a metal floor box with a metal raceway so you can maintain the redundant ground.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Is this an article 517 location or not?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> If it's PVC, you're good to go. I have been made to tar the back sides of galvanized boxes, although I'm certain there was no code citation to back it up.


 The way I read his post is that it was in a patient care area.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Is this an article 517 location or not?


He said it is a medical room.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

william1978 said:


> He said it is a medical room.


Yeah, I'm not really sure what that means.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, I'm not really sure what that means.


 I took it as a patient care area, but who knows it could be in the waiting room or something.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

I agree with William, if this is a patient care area of a health care facility. (517.13(A)&(B))

Chris


----------



## wishmaster68 (Aug 27, 2009)

I just looked through the wiremold book and it does not state any where about "subgrade". You could call to see it they do. Their AF and AC series meet ul and nec314. Ill keep looking.


----------



## mgtack (Jan 27, 2010)

*Metal box*

The Architect words are "procedure room". I spoke to the inspector further, he wants a metal box and raceway to provide a redundant ground. This I understand and agree with completely. He said the box needs to state "sub grade" or "below grade, but it is going in the slab and will have concrete poured around it. I spoke to 5 different supply houses (that do not have the correct box) and they said everyone uses a normal (not labeled "below grade") metal box made for installation in concrete. I finally found a box made by Wiremold that is made for "below grade" applications.

Do you guys think the "below grade" label is really necessary? Wouldn't all metal boxes be designed for "below grade"? How would I determine this ahead of time on the next job?

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Is he wanting a box that is listed to be poured in concrete or be marked direct burial.


----------



## mgtack (Jan 27, 2010)

Neither, he wants to box to be metal and to have a label that says it is for use "sub grade" or "below grade".


----------



## Kirb85 (Aug 20, 2021)

MDShunk said:


> If it's PVC, you're good to go. I have been made to tar the back sides of galvanized boxes, although I'm certain there was no code citation to back it up.


If it is only used to power a dental chair and not accessible does it need to be metal? A code reference would be awesome. Thanks


----------

